# Cherries for Arthritis, Joint Pain and Gout



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2012)

I love cherry juice, and try to have a few cans of cherries handy in the pantry for a healthy snack. These are some benefits of cherries for arthritis, inflammation, joint pain and Gout...

Quote:


Gout and arthritis have two things in common. Each condition makes the body hurt, and they respond to the powerful nutrients found in cherries that eliminate pain. 

Cherries contain high levels of antioxidants and anthocyanins, nutrients known to relieve pain, inflammation and stiffness. Cherries belong to an esteemed group of super fruits including blueberries, acai, pomegranate, yumberries, cranberries and goji berries -- all providing exceptionally high amounts of these pain-killing compounds.

Cherries are rich in polynutrients and anthocyanins, which give the fruit its rich, reddish-purple color -- the deeper the color, the higher the level of antioxidants.

FULL STORY: http://www.naturalnews.com/034479_ch...#ixzz1hTfCZJrU​


__________________


----------



## Bill.K (Apr 2, 2012)

This is nice news  it seems like I'm already eating the right stuff then! I get fresh cherries almost every time I see them in store, a great snack, not too expensive, and apparently great for me!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2017)

Besides buying cherries during the summer, I like to have a bottle of the pure unsweetened juice now and then too.  Have an opened bottle in my fridge right now.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 29, 2017)

my grandson (25) gets gout in his foot --we read on the cp about taking cherry pills and it worked-- he also takes zinc to clear up his acne


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2017)

Tart cherry juice is good at bedtime too, not only for pain,  but cherries contain melatonin to help with getting enough sleep.


----------

